# Air Raid Siren



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Okay, so I was watching a video from Thorpe Park Fright Night's, and in their Asylum House, they had an Air Raid Siren that sounded hella cool and I really want to know where I can get a sound byte or clip of it. I think it'd be awesome to play one in my home haunt. Here's the link to the video so you guys know what I'm talkin about.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b7Ap_zotm4[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a page with them..they aren't free, but I think you can save the previews.
http://www.sounddogs.com/extendedsearch.asp
[edited] Ok, the direct link doesn't work. just use their search engine and type air raid siren. You'll find it.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a basic dry air raid siren (that's free):

http://www.prankcallsunlimited.com/freesound2/Alarm02.wav

You can edit it or run it through some effects if you want it to sound more like your sample.

Another option is to buy a real air raid siren off of eBay.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hehe -i have one


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a file I have:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/airraid1.mp3


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

pyro said:


> hehe -i have one


why am I not suprised.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

pyro said:


> hehe -i have one


I bet your neighbors just love you.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a good recording of one. I think it's even a British one.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

that would be sweet!


----------

